
Is Facebook just a passing fad? - pclark
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/features/is-facebook-just-a-passing-fad-1546399.html
======
floozyspeak
Was Friendster, Ryze, Myspace? a fad? Probably.

Digg? Yes.

Is it an essential cant live without it staple in your life? If you can't
answer that question easily then its a fad for you.

For me its a fad, a willing participation on my part because so many others
part of the fad- its still a fad though, eventually the flock will leap to the
next fad, and the next, and the next.

~~~
databus
Geocities?

------
TrevorJ
No, it's not a fad there is too much value in the network. Now, once the
social 'graph is made easily portable then things will change but right now FB
has little incentive to do so.

~~~
ichverstehe
I'm 20 and living in Denmark. 4 years ago I created my first MySpace profile,
a year later 95% of my friends where on MySpace. It was where it _happened_ \-
we arranged shit and kept in touch and whatnot. A year-a year and a half ago
the tide turned in favour of Facebook. It happened damn quick. Four months or
something, and all 200+ had abandoned MySpace for Facebook.

I see no reason why that won't happen again.

------
jhawk28
It is not a fad, it is an addiction. My wife checks it more than email now.

